# كتاب Theory and Applications of OFDM and CDMA, Henrik Schulze, Christian Lueders



## المهندس اون لاين (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا كتاب عن:
Theory and Applications of OFDM and CDMA, Henrik Schulze, Christian Lueders







Henrik Schulze, Christian Lueders, «Theory and Applications of OFDM and CDMA: 
Wideband Wireless Communications» John Wiley & Sons | ISBN 0470850698 | 2005 Year | PDF | 3,9 Mb | 420 Pages

Theory and Applications of OFDM and CDMA is an ideal foundation textbook for those seeking a sound knowledge of this fast-developing field of wideband communications. 

The advanced transmission techniques of OFDM, applied in wireless LANs and in digital and video broadcasting, and CDMA, the foundation of 3G mobile communications, have been part of almost every communication system that has been designed in recent years, with both offering a high degree of flexibility in adjusting the system to the requirements of the application and to the impairments caused by the transmission channel. Starting from the basics of digital transmission theory, the reader gains a comprehensive overview of the underlying ideas of these techniques and their strengths and weaknesses under various conditions. In this context, the specific requirements of the mobile radio channel and their relevance for the design of digital transmission systems are discussed and related to the items of channel coding and modulation.

Clear explanation of the basics of digital communications, mobile radio channels, coding and modulation, OFDM as a multicarrier system and CDMA as an application of spread spectrum techniques Discusses the most important mobile radio and digital broadcasting systems that use OFDM and CDMA, and explains in detail the underlying ideas for the choice of system parameters Progresses from the fundamentals of wideband communication through to modern applications Includes a Companion Website featuring a solutions manual, electronic versions of the figures and other useful resources This volume will be an invaluable resource to advanced undergraduate students and first/second year postgraduates of electrical and engineering and telecommunications. It will also appeal to practising engineers, researchers and those in academia who wish to expand their knowledge on modern aspects of digital communications and systems in a mobile radio environment. ”


للتحميل:
اضغط هنا


----------



## الوزير (17 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم حبيبي الغالي بس الرابط ما يحمل 
مع السكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (17 أغسطس 2009)

الوزير قال:


> تسلم حبيبي الغالي بس الرابط ما يحمل
> مع الشكر الجزيل


 

اسف جدا وهذا رابط اخر لنفس الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/get/83623053...sionid=DDBE60CD3CEA1902789AF98B65259762.dc115


تحياتي


----------



## الوزير (17 أغسطس 2009)

حصلت على الكتاب ضمن الكولكشن اللي بالملف المضغوط واعتقد يا حضرت المهندس اون لاين انك انت ايضا اللي عرضت هذا الكولكشن شكرا جزيلا لك على كل شيء


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## الوزير (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الكريم


----------

